
What's a CPU to do when it has nothing to do? - signa11
https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/767630/594421f913c3d00a/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18185543](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18185543).

